# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  how often do you hold your snakes?

## andrewrks123

Hey pretty simple how ofter do you hold your snakes

----------


## marwari31

i've only got one now so I hold him pretty much every day

----------


## andrewrks123

> i've only got one now so I hold him pretty much every day


nice ncie how long do u hold him for

----------


## Denial

Most of mine only get handled once every weekend for cage cleaning.

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

Since when is it mandatory to handle my snake at least evey other day???

 :Wag of the finger: 

Like once a week usually. Just to get her out to eat. Besides that probably less then once a week. I had her out today though. I have her on a tight feeding schedule though so shes digesting alot.

----------


## Neal

I try to hold atleast a few times a week, if I can't do that maybe because she hasn't digested yet or something, I will put my hand in the tank on her, and I will pet her sort of, and she will slither up my hand and try to come out anyways lol.

EDIT:
Some of you that put everyday, i'm sure you don't hold your snake everyday, meaning the day after it eats? If so then you really shouldn't.

----------

MalachiJ (05-27-2015),maudie (09-15-2015),_Sonny1318_ (10-09-2020)

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

^ good point. and yeah, when ever I hold my snake and try to put her back in her tank she always trys climbing up my arm to get out and its like impossible to get her to go in because i dont take the lid fully off so its hard to get my other hand in there and hold the lid up at the same time...  :Razz:

----------


## marwari31

> nice ncie how long do u hold him for


i usually hold him for about 10 to 15 minutes and no i don't hold him 2 or 3 days after he eats and i also don't hold him when he sheds cause he gets a little nippy (there was no option for most days except digestion days)

----------

_Sonny1318_ (10-09-2020)

----------


## Moofins07

I handle my female at least a couple times a day; usually for about 20 minutes each time. Just letting her crawl over me, burrow, and hide, unrestrained. I'll probably slow down once she gets older, but since she's still a juvenile, it's good to let them get used to your smell and being handled early.

----------

Ozifur (06-24-2013)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Some snakes I handle each day, others I handle a few times a week, and some I barely handle but somehow they are still nice and sweet snakes.

----------


## Maize

I try to hold mine atleast once a day, but sometimes every 2 days. Usually for awhile too, kinda just hang on while im doing things.

----------


## omnibus2

I wait three days after they eat, and ideally I handle them every day after that, except they day they feed.

----------

_Sonny1318_ (10-09-2020)

----------


## lepidunce

Many times a day, generally from 2-4 anywhere from 15-45 minutes, depends on if he gets antsy or nervous. If so, its straight to the tank for some hide therapy, and being left alone for the rest of the day. (except of course feeding days, with two days or so of digestion) Had him for about two and a half weeks now, and I have to say: BPS ARE AWESOME!  :Very Happy:

----------

robin.worden.65 (09-14-2015)

----------


## tuggernuts

I feed mine in her tank, so I hold her usually everyday (except during digestion).  It helps to keep her from striking at me.  No strikes so far!

----------


## DarkSean

3 times a week for the baby boa and royal to get them used to handeling.

----------


## Didgie

I voted for "many times a day" but I don't handle my BP for three days after it's fed. After that, I'll handle him many times a day. (Less frequently during shed, when he's grumpy!)

----------

numeroclaire (05-07-2015)

----------


## zackw419

Your poll needs more options.

----------

cattleya0507 (03-28-2019),_se7en_ (04-05-2015)

----------


## ilovemyballs

2-4 times daily for 20-45 Mins.
He is getting very tame. :Snake2:

----------


## Swingline0.0.1

I think there should be more options. I only hold my snakes once a week or so.

----------

cattleya0507 (03-28-2019),_HypoPita_ (10-17-2009)

----------


## PyramidPythons

I hold all of mine several times a day, throughout the day.  My five Corns all love to be out of their enclosure.  As soon as they're out, they are exploring like crazy.  My two BPs don't mind being out of their enclosure, but since they are younger, it takes them a few minutes to feel comfortable enough to start to explore.  I do not handle them when they are in shed (mostly because that just HAS to be uncomfortable for them) and always wait at least 36 hours after meals before I do anything else with them.  From my six year old Snow Corn to my five month old Corn hatchlings, everything is going well.  They are all very tame and friendly.   :Smile:

----------


## Crazy4Herps

This time of year, with the weather changing so dramatically every day, I end up going around checking temps daily. Since I use a tempgun, I do have to lift each of the snakes for a period of time. I do try to get them out for some serious handling once or twice a week, more often with the blood because he gets real nippy if he doesn't get handled regularly.

I love holding them and admiring them, but I honestly don't have the time. Besides, I'm always bound to have one or two in shed, and they need a few days a week to digest + a day before feeding to relax.

----------

_HypoPita_ (10-17-2009)

----------


## HypoPita

Guys, the options on this poll are really bad. You should not be handling a ball python multiple times per day for 20-30 minutes at a time. That is way too frequent of handling and causes a lot of stress for the animal. Most of you are new here, so I can't be too surprised that you are handling them so much. 

When snakes "explore like crazy" they are stressed out of their minds. This is NOT a good thing, at all. Snakes can't feel secure when they are being ripped out of their home multiple times per day. Look at any care sheet on the web, and it will tell you this. 

Snakes aren't dogs; they're not only happy if you let them explore, nor do they WANT to explore in the first place. In nature they spend their time hiding, waiting for food to come along. With as finicky ball pythons are, you _really_ shouldn't be handling them so much.

----------

BallChick (11-17-2013),cattleya0507 (03-28-2019),CherryPython (03-31-2012),Effinch (05-15-2015),MsMissy (06-12-2013),Nocturnal (06-27-2010),_Sonny1318_ (10-09-2020)

----------


## Elise.m

I usually handle once a day (aside from digesting days) for about 10 mins. Just so she can get out and see whats going on. I chose every other day though, cuz sometimes her body language just tells me "Eh, I don't want to come out today" so I leave her be.

I do check both tubs daily for pee/poop though.

----------

_HypoPita_ (10-17-2009)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> Guys, the options on this poll are really bad. You should not be handling a ball python multiple times per day for 20-30 minutes at a time. That is way too frequent of handling and causes a lot of stress for the animal. Most of you are new here, so I can't be too surprised that you are handling them so much. 
> 
> When snakes "explore like crazy" they are stressed out of their minds. This is NOT a good thing, at all. Snakes can't feel secure when they are being ripped out of their home multiple times per day. Look at any care sheet on the web, and it will tell you this. 
> 
> Snakes aren't dogs; they're not only happy if you let them explore, nor do they WANT to explore in the first place. In nature they spend their time hiding, waiting for food to come along. With as finicky ball pythons are, you _really_ shouldn't be handling them so much.



I do agree with you that most snakes will not feel very secure when being handled multiple times a day. but i do see a difference between exploring and trying to hide. 

if their trying to find a hide spot and just get away, yea their stessed, personally i sit on the couch and watch tv while i handle my snakes most of the time and some of the less socialized snakes will usually go under me or a blanket or try to go between the couch cushion. I see this as the snakes being stressed. but usually over time (months not days) they get used to the flow of things and stop stressing and stop trying to hide. ill also point out snakes that act like that don't stay out too long. most of my ball pythons i only take out a couple times a week because their like this...most.

but if their truly exploring, i don't see any harm. and yes some, namly the carpet pythons DO want to explore, my big female even learned to get my attention so i will take her out and no its not because shes hungry lol. she just like that. but all of the carpets just hang out, no attempts to hide or anything. ball pythons tho are a different story

i do have one odd ball female that is screwed up. shes awake during the day and sleeps at night, she doesn't use her hide, she just pushes it around the cage when its in her way, no fear of people what so ever. shes one that i don't think would give a crap if i took her out multiple times a day. still only take her out a couple times a week. also my male lesser explores but i think all my other ball pythons just try to hide, but some are coming around slowly tho.

i think it depends on the snake itself. but i just have a my small collection and very little experience. i would say they only need to be taken out a few times a week to be socialized, short handling periods and they come around.

----------

Effinch (05-15-2015),HoneyCombTina (06-30-2010),_HypoPita_ (10-17-2009),_Sonny1318_ (10-09-2020),YoshiBP (11-09-2013)

----------


## HypoPita

> but if their truly exploring, i don't see any harm. and yes some, namly the carpet pythons DO want to explore
> 
> i think it depends on the snake itself. but i just have a my small collection and very little experience. i would say they only need to be taken out a few times a week to be socialized, short handling periods and they come around.


Agreed.  :Good Job: 

This is in the bp section, so I wasn't talking about carpets.  :Razz:  I just noticed that almost everyone who has commented about handling their snakes multiple times per day, also almost all have one snake, and almost all have joined in the past 3 months.  All of this seems to imply that they are new owners, and probably would not have enough experience to know the difference between stressed and happy yet. It was also being regarded as a good action to have them out multiple times a day because they _want_ to explore. Just felt it was important to point out for the benefit of their animals.

----------

robin.worden.65 (09-14-2015),_Sonny1318_ (10-09-2020)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> Agreed. 
> 
> This is in the bp section, so I wasn't talking about carpets.  I just noticed that almost everyone who has commented about handling their snakes multiple times per day, also almost all have one snake, and almost all have joined in the past 3 months.  All of this seems to imply that they are new owners, and probably would not have enough experience to know the difference between stressed and happy yet. It was also being regarded as a good action to have them out multiple times a day because they _want_ to explore. Just felt it was important to point out for the benefit of their animals.



yea guess is wasn't paying attention, clicked on this thread from the main page lol. the title just says snakes. you bring up a good point tho. gotta do whats best for the snake. and it is hard to pick up on animal behavior, only comes with experience and im still learning.

----------

_Sonny1318_ (10-09-2020)

----------


## nixiefee

I handle our ball python as much as I can.  If she is hungry, I will not hold her until she has eaten and digested, but other than that..at least once a day, for as long as I can.  I handle the corn snake at least once a week.  He is still small and really fast and slithery, so don't want to risk him getting loose.

Nixie

----------


## trott

once a week

----------


## GoodtmsBall

I try a few times a week...sometimes with work and school only 1 a week for feeding.

----------


## tbowman

My Burm comes out when I have friends over that want to see him, or when he poops/pees/sheds. My BP comes out when I feel like handling him, which could be a few times a week, or once a month.

----------


## singingtothewheat

It just totally varies, depending on my work schedule and feedings but everyone get's held at least a couple times a week.

----------

_Sonny1318_ (10-09-2020)

----------


## Suzy

This is an interesting thread. I know it's slightly old, but I just wanted to comment.  :Smile: 

I've got 8 snakes (6 Corns, a Black Milk, and a BP) so handling them all every day would be fairly difficult. I handle a few of them once a week or so. I don't handle new snakes (such as the BP) for a minimum of 1 week, but it's usually at least a few weeks before I do my first handling session. 

I also wait to hold my colubrids until they hit a certain weight - usually about 30 grams. When they're smaller than that, they're a little flighty and hard to hang on to without worrying about squishing them. 

My Black Milk really likes to come out fairly often, so I find myself bending the rules for him, but I still don't handle him for a minimum of 48 hours after feeding.  :Smile:

----------


## HypoPita

> yea guess is wasn't paying attention, clicked on this thread from the main page lol. the title just says snakes. you bring up a good point tho. gotta do whats best for the snake. and it is hard to pick up on animal behavior, only comes with experience and im still learning.


I find it kind of sad that you are the only person backing me up on this, at all.  :Confused:

----------


## DarkDazeys

_I hold my snake whenever I can, provided that she's 1. not in shed 2. it's not feeding day (she gets a little strikey on feeding days) and 3. she has defecated. So, it leaves me with a couple of days a week during the day._

----------


## Oroborous

Well, I have five snakes, and they all get handled a few times a week. Sometimes more or less often, depends on how much free time I have, or if they're in shed or whatever. I like to get them out for exercise, cleaning, feeding and to keep them docile ect.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

I handle my snakes daily, but due to the number it is not the same snake everyday... well except for the habitual dish flippers. 

Bruce

----------


## baller29

I hold Daisy about every other day(accept after she feeds and during shed. Ugh, snake puke) She seems to be getting used to my scent.

----------


## Mr_BoaJangles

I handle mine once every other day or so... since I have a good number of pets its not that I dont want to handle them more but there is no time. I usualy trade off on days between the RTB, my BP and my wifes Corn (on days that she is off at work and not planing on handliing her)

I can agree that exploring in some cases is fine, though my two young adults dont, that just sit in my lap or on my arm and chill. My BP will parascope if something interesting is on TV or if there is action in the fish tank. Beyond that they just get cozy and warm and sit with me.

----------


## BeastMaster

Maybe a mod can help out and put a few more options onto this poll, it's......uh....lacking a bit I think.

I handle mine 2-3 days after they eat and then it is not but 2-3 days until they eat again ( for everyone except Albert, he likes to eat every 10 days, but I don't know why, that's just him  :Confused2:  ). 

So I guess you could say that on a given week, most of mine get handled 2-3 times, for a period of 15 minutes to 2 hours or more. I just pay attention to them and make sure holding them is not causing them undue stress.

----------


## Aeries

hrm, hard to answer! 
Usually everyone's cage gets opened at least once a day, sometime more than once a day, and they choose whether to come out or not. I'll just pop it open and sit beside the cage and read/do homework whatever,  and if they choose to stick their heads out and stare at me or climb around the cage top or on my shoulders, than so be it. 
I usually take out at least one or two snakes a day and 'handle' them, but not every snake every day.
My ball actully has a pretty exact shedule of coming out of his hides around 10pm and waiting by the door until I open the cage, then he'll slither on my arms and I'll take him to the bed while I read or play video games. He'll usually just sit on my lap and periscope it up.
I don't change my handling based on shed, not a single one of my snakes acts differently to being handled during this time than any other time. I don't bug them for two days after eating though.

----------


## PurplePython

I feed my snake every 5 days because its still a youngin that needs to grow.

But I hold him as much as possible without making him feel too stressed out. 

Lets say this week I was feeding him on Wednesday. I would hold him today once or twice, tomarow once or twice, Monday once or twice, tuesday probably once or twice, then on Wednesday I wouldn't hold him at all, and I would feed him around 12 Noon. Then the next time I would hold him is on Friday at Noon (48 hours later).

This schedule seams to work perfect for my snake. I think it enjoys the time it gets to just relax in its tank but it dosn't show any signs of being pissed or stressed out if I take him out either. Very mellow.

----------


## zackw419

around once a week. that should be an option on the poll.

----------

_HypoPita_ (02-19-2011)

----------


## journeyoftheanimals

I have 2 and handle them curently 2 times per day and sometimes 3.  They are out for about 15min - 1/2 hour each time.  They get held and handled for a little while and then get some floor time.  However I think my corn is about to shed so I am trying to leave him alone until I know for sure.  I am still learning a lot.

----------


## boasandballs

Mayn times a day, just not the same one each time.

----------


## Seru1

Once a week  sometimes not even that much, I prefer not to stress them.

----------

CherryPython (03-31-2012),_HypoPita_ (05-06-2010)

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

I hold some daily... some every couple days... some once a week... 
i favor handling some more than others, and force myself to hold some more than usual just because they are more aggressive than most.

----------


## kilabyte

I only have my 1 female. She gets held 2-3 times a day except for when she is in the blue and 36-48 hours after feeding. If I had more snakes I'm sure it would be less. Looking forward toward spreading out the handlings.

----------


## Evenstar

I only have one female who's about 1 1/2 years old.  I handle her every day or so (although not for 40-48 hrs after feeding and I feed her once a week).  This seems to work well for her.  She seems to enjoy being handled and does not stress.  She is remarkably calm and accepting.  Thank heavens 'cause I'm new at this, lol...   :Wink:

----------


## Jay_Bunny

There was no option up there for me. 

Usually my snakes get held 1-2x a week, sometimes less.

----------


## straydog1980

I handle mine 1-3 times a day depending on how busy I am.  He really likes to stretch out along my shoulders while I am typing or following up on emails.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

once every 2-3 weeks if i have time.

----------


## hunter94

Don't BPs start to get pissy if you don't handle them enough?

----------


## kilabyte

> Don't BPs start to get pissy if you don't handle them enough?


I think most bps can go without being handled at all and not miss it a bit. I don't think they get pissy but may become unacustomed to be being handled causing them to become defensive.

----------


## hunter94

> I think most bps can go without being handled at all and not miss it a bit. I don't think they get pissy but may become unacustomed to be being handled causing them to become defensive.


Alright, that makes more sense. =p

----------


## Zedd

I usually handle Merlin once a day for about 15 minutes, except for shedding.  I also give Merlin 48 hrs for digestion before handling again. :Snake:  :Snake:

----------


## RR - Mackenzie

I handle my snake a few times a week. I wait 48 hours after he eats, I don't handle him when he's shedding, and I don't handle him the day I feed him. He gets handled about fifteen to twenty minutes when I do handle him, though.

----------


## xxxLIGERxxx

i handle mine 15 to 30 minutes a day except when she's being fed and shedding. i also bring her to my organization where i volunteer and let my co volunteers handle her after i brief them of how to handle her and if they will not freak out when she starts crawling otherwise, they are limited to petting her on her tail and tummy this usually last for about 30 - 45 minutes.

----------


## theartofsolitude

once to twice a week.

----------


## simpsara8

our little guys gets held almost everyday, sometimes multiple times in a day for about 10-30 min periods at a time. We don't handle him at all the day of feeding and the day after feeding so, he can digest; and we handle him for short periods of time and sometimes never during the shedding process since they can be a bit stressed then. I think you can pretty much handle them as little or as frequently as desired, but a more frequently handled snake probablly equals a more relaxed snake for the handler

----------


## unspecified42

Can't vote. lol. They all get picked up once a week when I take them out to clean, but they don't all get handled really during that time.

----------


## HERETiC

Depends, usually once or twice a week at least. Sometime I handle them more then that though. Sometimes when I'm changing their water, usually every or every other day, I'll pick them up and admire their colors lol.

----------


## BEasy119

I try to hold my snakes as much as possible. I just got two new ones so i'm really trying to get to know their personality!  :Snake:

----------


## anatess

Everytime the kids come home from school, we always do this exercise:

Kid:  "Mom, can we take the snakes out?"

Me:  "Is it feeding day?"

Kid:  "No."

Me:  "Did they eat yesterday?"

Kid:  "No."

Me:  "Are their eyes blue?"

Kid:  "No."

Me:  "Okay, go ahead.... NOT THE BABIES!!!"

Kid:  "Yeay!"

----------


## IndySnake

I handle mine every other day, some times a little less than that. The exception is my CalKing...since he is new, I'm trying to hold him for at least 10-15 mins a day (except after feeding) to get him use to me and being handled. He does alright after a minute or two but he's still musking me almost every time. lol

----------


## xxxLIGERxxx

> i handle mine 15 to 30 minutes a day except when she's being fed and shedding. i also bring her to my organization where i volunteer and let my co volunteers handle her after i brief them of how to handle her and if they will not freak out when she starts crawling otherwise, they are limited to petting her on her tail and tummy this usually last for about 30 - 45 minutes.


apparently, im holding sasha right now! LOL missed holding her since she just finish shedding a couple days ago.

----------


## Necia Krauth

i have three ball pythons, ranging from my largest 3ft, boomba(named by my 5yr son), 2.5ft one, still need to name and 2 ft one that i need to name as well, i handle them every day, my husband once a week and my son once a week.

----------


## MarkS

Where is the option for 'once every week or so when I'm cleaning the cage'?

There are some I handle much more often then that, but most seem to prefer being left alone.  Snake handling is more for me then it is for them.

----------


## mlperryman

Every 2-3 days most of the time, but never the day before she eats or the day after. We also don't hold her a lot when she's shedding.

----------


## robinbanks

I'm ashamed to admit it, but not often enough...

----------


## ChrisS

I hold mine once a week, if that. Between a 50 hour work week and a 15 month old I barely squeez in 10 minutes a snake. And quarantine snakes only get held when they are being moved for cleaning. They are also the last snakes I mess with. Wish I had more time to hold them but it's probably in the best interest of my snakes anyways  :Very Happy:

----------


## Cupid

Usually everyday, but they get 2-3 days off after eating, and when they are about to shed, they get a few days off until they shed.

----------


## Jazi

2 days off for feeding and from dull - shed I don't handle Quetzal. Otherwise any day is up for grabs but I'll definitely take him out if he shows interest in what I'm doing outside of his tank. Otherwise, if I'm not busy I'll take him out, if I am busy I'll leave him there.

----------


## CherryPython

Obviously with the exception of the handling after feeding and around shedding rule, I try and get Pretzel out every other day where I can  :Smile:  When Pringle is settled in we'll see how he is with handling, but in the store and when we were sorting him out in his tub he was very chilled  :Smile:

----------


## sissysnakes

> I try to hold atleast a few times a week, if I can't do that maybe because she hasn't digested yet or something, I will put my hand in the tank on her, and I will pet her sort of, and she will slither up my hand and try to come out anyways lol.
> 
> EDIT:
> Some of you that put everyday, i'm sure you don't hold your snake everyday, meaning the day after it eats? If so then you really shouldn't.


I put every day, but of course I dont handle them for atleast a few days after they eat, or when they are in shed. I also dont handle a new snake until after their first feed.. I have 5 snakes though so usually someone gets to come out after I get home from work.. even it it is just for a spot check...

----------


## skinnyrascal

I know I'll always need one to handle every day! That's why I'm getting two and keeping them on different feeding schedules.  :Wink:

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

I hold mine briefly for cage cleaning, weighing, etc. When I had boas I held them more often, because they actually seemed to enjoy being out of the cage. The balls really seem to prefer to be left alone.

----------


## AK907

Where is the "Other" or "None of the above" option? None of ours get held much. Usually just for maintenance and the like. They aren't really social like a cat, dog or a rat. They do best when left alone and given their privacy. I can appreciate them on the other side of their tubs.

----------


## DShaw

I hold mine about once a week maybe usually on the weekends

----------


## rossko85

Handle every other day 15min-30 min, the day before I feed, 24-36 hours after eating, when cleaning tank, and I make sure when critter is in the tank I make a point to put my hands on things in the tank (clean of course) to help spread my sent and to organize anything like probes or substrate etc...

She is getting more and more noble and curious now that Ive had her about a month...still gets stressed when handled always trying to find a place to hide, but then she will calm down a bit and just chill out on my hands or on my shoulders.  She is always flicking her tongue and will now come to my hand and my girlfriends hand when presented in front of her slowly.

Working so far....got a whole shed and she ate after the first week having her and has eaten the last 3 times we have fed her...id say she is doing very well! shes about 5 months, 201g, 22.44" long

----------


## ChaosAffect

Wow, this is really the Thread That Wouldn't Die, isn't it?

I hold most of mine every day for about 15 minutes or so, with the exception of the day after feeding and when they're in shed. I do have one that's still really sketchy. I only hold her about once every 3-4 days for a few minutes. Still trying to get her acclimated.

----------


## rossko85

yeah...it hasn't died LOL i think the bottom line is that most all that have posted on here seem to have their snakes around still if not more, and it seems the snakes are just fine...id say just know your snake...they might not have emotions, but in the animal kingdom stance and demeanor (body language) never lies!! Just know the signs of a stressed snake and a happy content snake...I really don't think you can go wrong! To him his own...whatever works for your snake! And again, just because they don't have emotional capacity, doesn't mean that their instincts can't be played on to build a trust (your not a threat) and making your snake very pleasant acting while being handled...let the snake decide! They aren't emotional, but they are individuals that's something for sure! LOL

----------


## ChaosAffect

I think anyone that's been confronted by a pissed off ball in shed knows that they do have emotions... LoL.

----------


## rossko85

oh yeah...i totally agree lol I guess i meant the ability to love or show affection...there have plenty of threads about this though LOL I agree on agitation! LOL

----------


## ChaosAffect

> oh yeah...i totally agree lol I guess i meant the ability to love or show affection...there have plenty of threads about this though LOL I agree on agitation! LOL


I dunno, man. Some of them, I'd have to agree with you. I have an Albino that always wants out of her tub to be held, though, and when I bring her out she looks me right in the face and doesn't like being held away from me... I guess we'll never know, unless a Snake Psychic comes along.

----------


## Mike41793

> I think anyone that's been confronted by a pissed off ball in shed knows that they do have emotions... LoL.


My opinion: It's just instincts for them. They aren't pissed that you're bothering them in shed, they're just more defensive than normal because they're more vulnerable and are scared of you.

----------

_STjepkes_ (05-20-2013)

----------


## STjepkes

> My opinion: It's just instincts for them. They aren't pissed that you're bothering them in shed, they're just more defensive than normal because they're more vulnerable and are scared of you.


I agree that this is a display of instinct. I wouldn't be so pompous(not calling anyone pompous, it's just a know-it-all stance about something that cannot be known absolutely and definitively IMO) to declare flat-out they have no emotions of any level. But definitely not love or any other human-level emotion. When it comes down to it these animals are all about functionality and survival, they don't need emotion for that.

----------

_Mike41793_ (05-20-2013)

----------


## iPanda

Well....I hold Pajamas once every couple of weeks...he's getting too big to really 'HOLD' though..so I let him roam the bedroom, stretch out, maybe soak a little, and I clean his cage. I pet him every day though, and we have a fun game when he's awake...(When I walk past his cage, he'll go up to the plastic and flick his tongue at me, so we do this for about 5 minutes...yeah. he's odd.)

Once Tika, my Indonesian Tree Boa gets settled, I'll likely hold her quite a bit...she loves to just wrap around your wrist and sit =3

And apparently, my new retic, Zazzles, is feisty, so I'll be holding her daily when she settles in so that she's easier to handle when older. 

(jammers and zazzles are both retics.)

----------


## rossko85

Sounds like we all have content, healthy, and thriving snakes:-) just keep on doing what everyone is doing if it works! That's what I take from handlimg your little buddy!

----------


## Anya

None of the above...? I love my BP's, but they're shy little creatures. I hold one of two of them maybe once a week, but mainly to inspect them, and make sure they're doing alright. Everyone gets peeked at every evening/every other evening. If I'M feeling stressed, I might hold them a little more frequently, but even then, I'm more likely to go for my Cali King.  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

I check on mine all the time but hold them not too often, my spider is evil and strikes at everything but the hand holding her an my others except my big girl just hang out if I take them out. If I wanna have a fun time I pull out my carpet and hold her

----------


## WhiteSoxPyro83

I'm a single guy...so I'de say at least once a day... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ohhhhh you mean my ball python??? Just playing. I hold him as much as he wants to be held judging by body language. A lot of times, he just wants to come out and stretch his legs so to speak. I pretty much do as he asks :Snake:

----------

_Anya_ (05-24-2013)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Not unless required for a "fouled" tub cleaning. I try to spot clean, but sometimes it is just too dirty and a full cleaning is required. 

I admire them when I handle them, but do not handle them to admire them.

I like them frisky... they eat better and breed better for me when left alone.

----------


## stoaob3

Once or twice a week, now if the question was asked how often I look at them,that's a wholenew can of worms :Smile: 

Sent from my ADR6410LRA using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Darwin

Once or twice a week is about all or even less.  Handled quite a bit more as more as a baby and he's really docile (not sure if that is a result of handling or not.)  He's seems totally content to chill out with me for whatever amount of time I choose but, the way I see it, as much as I would like to think he "enjoys" quality time, I know he'd obviously rather be securely tucked into his hide if given the option.

----------


## Slick Serpents

I don't think it's _mandatory_ to hold your snakes daily, or even every few days. Sometimes we forget, but it's very very easy to stress out ball pythons and other snakes. I think it depends on the snake. If you go to pick up a snake and its immediate reaction is to hide and hiss, it probably needs to be handled more often. I find that the usual daily interaction such as cleaning and watering, a long with the occasional handling of my snakes works just fine. If i had to average it out i would say i hold my snakes twice a week.

----------


## carolynjane

I agree with everyone who has said that it depends on the snake. I've had some snakes that would prefer to do anything in the world but be held. I've also had some that I would hold daily, some that I would take out once or twice a week, etc.

----------


## stoaob3

I rotate through holding them. So once every 20 - 30 days for each snake

Sent from my ADR6410LRA using Tapatalk 2

----------


## NormanSnake

I rarely ever hold my BPs. They get touched a lot when I'm cleaning, but I don't just hold them for fun. I'd rather leave them be. I hold my boa a lot more though. I'd say I end up replacing the paper towels in each snake's tub about every 2-3 days.

----------


## charlene.payne

Between my husband and I, we hold everyone at least once a day if not more.  Some of our females that are gravid obviously get skipped this time of the year.  But we also have a smaller collection so it is easier for us to hold everyone daily.

----------


## arialmt

Not very.

----------


## Burzurk

Usually 3 times a week for 10-15 minutes :

----------


## Poseidon

It's around two-three times a week. She can be out for an hour to a couple of hours. If she's had enough, she lets me know.

----------


## ExotixTowing

Been a while, honestly... not as much as I would like to. they have only been handled for very short lengths of time mainly for cleaning.. My normal is still really cool.. My lesser is a little sketchy haha  but it won't take long to bring him around

----------


## jasonmcgilvrey83

Everyday besides feeding day and two days after. No holding during shed too. They are not snippy in shed but I still like to give them their space during the shedding process.

----------

_alykoz_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## Ozifur

I want to hold her more, but I take her out at least a couple times a week. Feeding, changing water and cleaning mostly. I have to force myself to leave her alone, she's still new and getting used to her new digs.

----------


## The Real Krafty

I only handle Luna once a week for cage cleaning.

----------


## monty_python9

I usually I handle my 3 snakes at every day except after a feed or when they're in shed

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Anya

really can't vote, because...none of the above...? I only hold my guys when I'm cleaning, or I just feel like it- which isn't all too often. Once a week at the most, but more like twice a month.

----------


## Artemille

If they're eating well for me, all the time. If they're not, then I only take them out for weighing and cleaning. 

I only keep them out for 10 or so minutes at a time, with the exception of my two very socialized normals that sometimes get extended handling time that sometimes involves them falling asleep in one's shirt. I've had my 1800g boy curl up and rest in the crook between my neck and my arm while I was laying on one side and reading a book. 

I like to keep them socialized and calm around people. Only one of my snakes isn't eating, and he doesn't get handled. The rest happily eat whatever I give them.

Handling is the main reason I got into ball pythons after years with fish. They can be kept in their enclosure forever without a care in the world, and won't miss you when you're on vacation, but they can actually be held and pet unlike fish. They're pretty and have an awesome texture, and they're the perfect size where if they start moving quickly, they're long enough not to immediately fall out of your hands like a tiny baby lizard. I can play with them, but I don't have to.

----------

_SnowShredder_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## blaz

10-15 minutes each a 2-3 times a week here.

----------


## Pyrate81

I've been in a handling mood so it's 1 snake a day for anywhere from 30 minutes to 2 hours.  I have 6 snakes so it rotates easily.  If I I'm not doing anything on a Saturday or Sunday, I'll pull a couple out throughout the day.

----------


## NYHC4LIFE8899

I can't vote. I hold my guy probably 2-3  times a week.

----------


## CrazySnakeLady0

I chose once a day because I attempt to hold them once a day when I can. That means not when digesting nor shedding. My corn snake has no problem with being out where as my ball python has no problem with me, other people he does not like so much. Personally, I think it all comes down to the snake's personality.

----------

NYHC4LIFE8899 (11-09-2013)

----------


## satomi325

I didn't vote. None of the options applied to me.

I only handle my snakes when I clean their enclosures or to do a physical evaluation.
I'm not much of a recreational holder....

----------

NYHC4LIFE8899 (11-09-2013)

----------


## NH93

> I've been in a handling mood so it's 1 snake a day for anywhere from 30 minutes to 2 hours.  I have 6 snakes so it rotates easily.  If I I'm not doing anything on a Saturday or Sunday, I'll pull a couple out throughout the day.


I'm the same way! I find that my BP gets restless quicker than my corn though. So he only comes out for 10-30 minutes, whereas the corn is varied from 20mins-2 hours sometimes.

----------


## NYHC4LIFE8899

The 2-3 times I take my guy out I I hold him in clips of 10 mins on avg.

----------


## bigt0006

I handle my bps probably every couple days as for how long it depends sometimes it will only be for 10-15 min other times ill lay on my bed and watch tv with them for an hour or 2. My columbian rainbow boa I handle for atleast 20 minutes every day except the day after he eats

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Archimedes

Ideally I handle Magnus once a day with the exception of 2 days after feedings. Recently it's only been 3 or 4 times a week though.

----------


## jaded

I handle my balls maybe once in two weeks. At most.

----------


## Expensive hobby

I try to handle at least one once a week lol. Sometimes more. It's just a pain pulling some of them out. The ones I handle the most are the ones I worry about actually hurting someone. Example: my 11-1/2' yellow anaconda female. She's 30lbs, as thick as a 2 liter bottle and when she gets nippy it's like a great white shark thrashing violently side to side. She just tries to hit so often and so fast. Annie's don't strike like normal snakes either, no real sign, no coil, just a random hit.

So her, and my 8-1/2', and 7-1/2' female BCI's get handled the most.

My male yellow conda and hypo male BCI are my best believe it or not, they can stay out for 4-5hrs just peacefully chillaxing on me, as I walk around, watch TV, clean etc.


Sent From an Enclosure

----------


## pap5033

Sometimes I'll hold my ball python around my neck (normally under a hoodie)...sometimes she hangs out with me for more than an hour.  I guess my question is, is there time limit or max time allowed to hold your snake out of the tank?  I know it sounds like a weird questions but I don't exactly want to do anything to hinder her.  I appreciate any and all feedback!  Thanks guys


Happy Thanksgiving

----------


## shadowsnakes

I never heard of a time limit except when handling new hatchlings that may have strong fear/defense reactions to humans. You don't want to stress out your snake, so when they show flight response it is time to put them back!

----------


## SCWood

See I was told Max of 2 hours for ANY snake but my snakes have been out longer and have been fine

1.2 Normal
1.1 Red-tail
0.1 Albino corn

----------


## Yonny

Your poll should have a "whenever I can" button. Lol. I like to hold mine mostly when hes out being active and my munchkin is napping. So not everyday but definitely multiple times a week.
I also like to get him out when Liams awake so I can let him pet and see him :Snake:  though.

----------


## se7en

old thread  :Rolleyes2: 


i have a lot of BPs, so i have to handle them on a rotational basis

----------


## Lady mkrj58

My Babies are all fed Saturday Evening so I leave them alone for the next two days and then its my time. Since I have seven Snakes I rotate and give them all A little love and one on one time On the Saturday of course the eat tonight I don't mess with them until I pull for feeding.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk

----------


## SnakeCharm

ONLY when I see him roaming around and looking "social". Otherwise, I leave him be whenever he's inside his hides.

----------


## gameonpython

A few times a week, unless he's in a bad mood. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## tbowman

Cage cleaning. Sometimes I'll pull one out to appreciate it, but the days of handling a snake for hours on end are behind me.

----------


## Nadaud

I handle almost daily, except when the snake is in shed or has recently eaten.

----------


## bcr229

Cage cleaning is the big one.  Over the winter I didn't handle them as much since the house was fairly cool.  Now that the weather has warmed up they get to come out a lot more.

----------


## pbyeerts

I'm with Nadud - almost daily, except after feeding and the shedding times 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## SCWood

> I'm with Nadud - almost daily, except after feeding and the shedding times 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Me too  I go for at least half an hour a day!

1.2 Normal
1.1 Red-tail
0.1 Albino corn

----------

_pbyeerts_ (07-09-2015)

----------


## FluppleWott

I hold my younger snakes at least three times a week for usually half hour to hour long periods. Anything older than two that knows me well I dial down to a twice a week minimum. This does not include any times I've moved them around for care or bathing, etc. 

I like to condition my snakes to be less frightened of people because I take them to a summer nature camp every year to teach kids about them. I'm glad to say the snakes have never tried to hurt a child and are super chill  :Smile: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------

Aercadia (08-20-2015),_The Golem_ (08-20-2015)

----------


## redshepherd

I usually skip the day BEFORE feeding day, and I don't handle for 48 hours after feeding, but handle every day between then... so I handle 4 days a week, and skip 3 days straight.

ETA: Except for Cake, I still handle the day before feeding day- because it does not affect him whatsoever. He is a voracious eater for live mice. :|

----------


## JoshSloane

Handled the new burm baby daily.

----------


## frostysBP

I have been holdings my retics every day for a while. Burm usually is out once a day....the balls get held more by the wife and any company

Sent from my A521L using Tapatalk

----------


## midnightLeo

I try to once a day sometime twice on weekends

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Wrong thread  

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## pbyeerts

> Wrong thread  
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


Rofl


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## 8_Ball

Once or twice a week. Not the day of feeding or 48 hours after feeding.

----------


## Chayanin

I pretty much hold her everyday except for the 2 days after she has eaten and during her shed cycles.
I have my method of handling her though. I never pick her up/out from her house.

What I do is I open up her house and let her come out by herself (I handle her at night only).
95% of the time she will come straight for my hands or sniff at my face  :Very Happy: 
if she doesn't feel like coming out then I leave her be.
I handle her for about 10-15 mins.

She never gets stressed ^^ Such a lovely and curious girl  :Smile:

----------


## maudie

Personally I feel like handling snakes is really important to keep them happy and docile. I try to hold them as much as possible, I'll also take them on walks to the park and let them explore in the grass (with constant supervision, of course) Sometimes people will gather around and ask questions and hold them. It's good to know they do really well in large groups of people. I also like to give them fresh air once a week. Other than that I try to hold them every day, except after they eat. I try and wait until they poop for obvious reasons😂 Since I'm feeding them more often now than before in an attempt to put some more meat on them, I don't hold as much. But still a few times a week. And when I take them out it's usually for a couple hours. They're all incredibly sweet snakes. Other than all that, I take them out at least once a week (usually more) to give them a bath. I especially do this when they're going in to shed. I also feel like frequent baths/rinsing are important to keep them clean, hydrated, and to ensure they all have good sheds. Also, they can get pretty stinky otherwise :sploosh:

----------

Rodinosaur (09-18-2016)

----------


## Rodinosaur

I bother mine a lot! I have two ball pythons, one is a voracious eater, the other is new and is a picky eater. The voracious eater I will handle about four days a week, and I will keep him out for an hour or more at a time, sometimes multiple times a day. He's very tolerant of me! The picky eater I will handle 3-4 days a week, but only 15-30 minutes at a time. I aim to socialize them so they're very relaxed and tolerant of me booping them on the nose!

----------


## frogvet

I handle them for short periods of time every day that is appropriate. Mine are young and eating ~ 5 days so there is a considerable chunk of time they are digesting. They are both relatively new so I limit handling to a few minutes, just letting em get acclimated and used to the handling. If I take them out for cleaning or any other purpose I always let them unwind and slither a bit before they go into the temp tubs.

----------


## voodoolamb

I rarely have handle mine. Once every other week or so when it's time for a thorough bedding change.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I handle each of my snakes once a week for about 10-15 minutes.

----------

_GoingPostal_ (08-17-2022)

----------


## redshepherd

For my BP's and boa, about twice a week. For the GTP, I'm predicting once every other week. LOL

----------


## CloudtheBoa

I try to handle 1-3 snakes a couple times a week.  I've found once the snake is accustomed to handling they don't really revert, so handling isn't too important on that front.  I do like to handle them for my own selfish reasons and to photograph them, as well as to get weight and length updates etc. to track health.  There are a few individuals like Bud and Morzan, who are strictly hands-off outside of health inspections/cage maintenance.  Bud because he's had a bad habit of going on feeding strikes, and with a year of constant eating I don't want to mess that up, and Morzan because I am currently working with him to slowly bump him up from a regurge and hopefully to eventually get him on bigger prey.  Until his digestion issues stabilize or disappear, I won't be handling him much.  Which could take years at the rate he's going.  I also don't really handle the garters because they're tiny, makes them difficult to handle.  I prefer to watch them move about in their tanks and chase me around the room. haha

----------

_GoingPostal_ (08-17-2022)

----------


## cchardwick

For me it really depends on the snake.  I have an Australian Woma python in an 80 series tub with a clear window on the front.  He seems like he often times wants to get out of that tub and come out to check out the room.  Usually when I'm done feeding the rodents if I see him pacing the front of the tub I'll take him out and put him on the table so he can watch me clean up.  

I have another small black and white king snake that is super aggressive in his cage and poops and musks when you pick him up.  But he is so small that even if he bit you he wouldn't' do any damage.  I try to handle him the most to calm  him down, probably at least twice a week.  He seems like he is mellowing out a bit.  

Having 18 snakes it's hard to handle them all that much.  Now that I switched my whole collection over to Reptichip I'll pull each tub once a week, take the snake out and put him in a spare tub with paper towels and let him watch me spot clean his tub and spray it down with water.  

And I try to handle my dwarf reticulated python a bit more during cleaning day, she is getting really big and doesn't want to go back in her tub right away most times, so I'll take her for a little walk around the house.  This week I gave her a couple baths in a plastic tote with warm water to get rid of a stuck shed, then brought her up to the living room for a few minutes and let her crawl on the carpet floor before putting her back in the tub.

I usually don't handle my ball pythons very much besides just moving them to the spare tub on cleaning day.  My ball pythons never seem to want to come out of the tubs, they are perfectly happy in there.  And they are usually slow enough that even for the aggressive ones I can easily avoid getting bit, unlike some of my other snake like King snake or the retic, those guys are quick to turn on a dime and should have more time being handled to avoid bites.

----------


## thingsthatmakenoise

I hold my two girls for a bit nearly every day, but my big boy is SO skittish I rarely every hold him because I'm too concerned he'll stress out from the handling and go off food.

----------


## AlbinoBull

I hold mine a few times a week, usually. o: It used to be anytime that wasn't a feed day/the two days after feeding, but my schedule has been hectic lately. She used to hiss and get all huffy when I took her out, never balling up and usually did the S pose or hissed, but she calmed down after a fair amount of time and now seems content when taken out. She usually explores for a bit or goes into a blanket and falls asleep.

----------


## enginee837

Our babies get held twice a week until they are no longer hissy or defensive.  Once they are cool with it, we only make it a point to hold them every other week.  Some get held more often depending on my kids.  Unless the snake has just eaten or is in blue, I let them hold whoever, whenever they want.   
We also keep ever in cages with glass fronts so they get used to movement in the rooms and we can enjoy seeing them (even if it is only at night for the bp's).   Don't get me wrong, I don't have an issue with rack systems.  They are very efficient,  just not our cup of tea.  Ours snakes are pets primarily.

----------


## o.r hill

With all my snakes it depend on them.  The ball python gets handled about one per month when the cage gets a major cleaning. Other than when he seems to want to roam -about once a month in warm weather.   His favorite thing when out  is crawling up inside my bureau.  Since I got him a Vision cage he seems content to wander in there - I open the door sometimes but he does not try to come out.

----------


## BeelzeBall.

with the royals whenever i clean,for 5 min if that, i just inspect admire for a little bit and that's it. with boa i started to handle him a little more since hes so active 10 mins tops, sometimes i let him roam around the room for a little bit.

----------

_BR8080_ (01-29-2017)

----------


## Snagrio

A few times a week give or take. Try to strike a balance of handling him enough to maintain familiarity with me and handling in general, but still give him ample time to himself. I can tell he doesn't mind it at least, as during longer sessions (usually a half hour or so) he'll contently rest on my hand or lap as we watch TV.

----------


## MowgliPups

Every day! 
Except wed night to friday, I dont hold him after he eats

----------


## Crowfingers

For me, every day or every other day  in the spring - fall except the few days after he eats, and almost never except for cleaning days in the winter. My house is cold in the winter, usually between 63-66*F and humidity bottoms out at around 25-30%, so I avoid exposing him to this as much as possible.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-09-2022)

----------


## YungRasputin

everyday, twice a day, 15+ min per sesh - most especially with the members of my collection that will get giant 1 day

----------

